
Microsoft 365 services are down - spike021
https://twitter.com/MSFT365Status/status/1146145223937892352
======
Havoc
Third major cloud-y thing to go down today?

Still within the realms of coincidence I guess. Barely.

If aws dies in the next 24hrs then all bets are off though

------
corodra
Is it just me or does it seem like cloud services have been going down more
often the past few weeks?

------
not_a_cop75
That's a lot of services! ;)

